

Sorry, this site cannot be viewed on Chrome. - olouv
http://www.windingtechnology.com/chrome.html

======
lutusp
Those of you who are young enough may not realize this is Tim Berners-Lee's
nightmare -- in which the Web disintegrates into a multitude of factions, each
using a different browser.

"Anyone who slaps a ‘this page is best viewed with Browser X’ label on a Web
page appears to be yearning for the bad old days, before the Web, when you had
very little chance of reading a document written on another computer, another
word processor, or another network." \-- Tim Berners-Lee.

I think by describing this technical Balkanization as an artifact of a quaint
past, Berners-Lee may have been overly optimistic.

------
DigitalSea
Wow. Speechless.

"At the moment, our website cannot be viewed on the Google Chrome web broswer"

The fact they recommend Firefox or Internet Explorer 8 should send warning
bells to anyone with two brain cells that this is a business you will want to
avoid at all costs.

~~~
krapp
To be charitable... they make... whatever "precision coil winding machines"
are (I guess machines that precisely wind coils.) There's no requirement that
this reflects on their ability to make a decent website. Blame whoever they
paid pocket change to set it up.

------
krapp
But... why? Just for the dropdown menu?

There are cross-browser compatible scripts for that.

